# Ritchie vacuum pump



## Rchan63

Hi 

Does anyone have any information about a Ritchie vacuum pump model 93000 5CMF? Found one at a used tool store for 75.00 but cannot find any information about a Ritchie vacuum pump.

TIA

Richard


----------



## plantman

Richard; I think you are talking about a  Richie Yellow Jacket vacuum pump model #93000, 5CMF, right? Check this web site for information. Century Tool & Equipment.   Jim S


----------



## Rchan63

Hi Jim

Thanks for the lead, but they do not have any information on the model 93000.

Richard


----------



## MesquiteMan

Not sure what info you are looking for but if you are concerned/interested in the level of vacuum generated, it will be enough for anything related to pens you would be interested in doing.  Ritchie/Yellow Jacket pumps are made for the HVAC business and as such, all generate a good, deep vacuum.  For $75 I would jump all over it.


----------



## plantman

Richard; The price of getting this pump rebuilt is $195.00 without the motor. Jim S


----------



## Rchan63

OK I bought it, How do you make it work?


----------



## MesquiteMan

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Rchan63

I want to try my hands at stablizing some punky blanks. 

Where is the intake or the sucking valve and the exhaust?


----------



## MesquiteMan

Richard,

It most likely exhaust through the handle as that is how many of the professional pumps do it.  The port that is between the motor and the vacuum pump itself is your vacuum port.  There may be two fitting there.  They both do the same thing, they are just different sizes to accommodate different hoses in the HVAC business.  If this is not clear, please shoot a picture and either post it here or send it to me via e-mail to curtis at turntex dot com and I will notate it and send it back to you.


----------



## plantman

:bananen_smilies035: Curtis; It's good to hear from people like yourself, that are wlling to go that little extra distance to help a stranger out with a problem. We trend to help family and friends out when in need , but we can't make new friends if we don't offer to help someone we just met. Thanks for your inputs !!! Jim S


----------

